# 2016 Paris Motor Show Coverage



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> It’s September which means we’re back in Europe to take in the hottest new reveals and concept cars. In Paris you can expect cars from your favourite luxury automakers like the new BMW 5 series sedan and X2 crossover, or the new Mercedes GLC43 Coupe or AMG GT Roadster. Even Land Rover is getting in on the show with a new Discovery. There are also rumors of a new VW EV to hit the show, in order to distract people from that whole TDI scandal.
> 
> You can also expect many high end cars and exotics to make a splash, with Ferrari looking to make a big deal about its 70th anniversary. Keep your eyes peeled right here for all the details.


Read more about the 2016 Paris Motor Show Coverage at AutoGuide.com.


----------

